# What is happiness?



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

That is happiness &#128513;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Free Premium.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

&#128513;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Maybe mods should create 4RunnerLovers section... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

You don't use that for RS do you? 

Unless #Uberrockcrawling #UberMoab


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

losiglow said:


> You don't use that for RS do you?
> 
> Unless #Uberrockcrawling #UberMoab


Hell no. It qualifies UberX only. And that 4.0 Litre V6 is old and thirsty.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Last weekend........


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

I have been telling myself that I will get a 4Runner for the last three years. It has to happen this year otherwise I will forget my dream &#128513;

@Daisey77
@waldowainthrop
@signal11


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I was actually thinking about getting a 4Runner or something before coronavirus. Now I’m saving money by keeping one car indefinitely.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I was actually thinking about getting a 4Runner or something before coronavirus. Now I'm saving money by keeping one car indefinitely.


I am single and now free of supporting my family in Afghanistan. My two brothers are in good shape now. They can take care of our parents. They told me that they will go easy on me now. So now I should do something for myself. I need a 4Runner to be happy &#128513; I promise, I will not buy another car for the next 20 years. Please let me have a 4Runner &#128513;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

A 4Runner should last you a decade or more, if you want it to.

I’m thinking of trying to focus more on getting things that last me 5-20 years. Those things make me happiest, in my experience, much more so than ephemeral things. Cars can fall into this category, but they are somewhat less likely to compared to some other purchases.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> A 4Runner should last you a decade or more, if you want it to.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to focus more on getting things that last me 5-20 years. Those things make me happiest, in my experience, much more so than ephemeral things. Cars can fall into this category, but they are somewhat less likely to compared to some other purchases.


Guns last a very long time!


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Japan Japan Japan. 100% Japanese.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Should've posted that price tag next to it. Me and @Jay Dean was just discussing these.

At its price point though I would rather get a corvette.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Should've posted that price tag next to it. Me and @Jay Dean was just discussing these.
> 
> At its price point though I would rather get a corvette.


Well I bought one in 1999 with 98k for $19,000 and in 10 years all I had to do was change breaks and do a standard tune up, and well tires and fluids so in theory it only costed me around 2k a year to drive, Toyota is absolutely bulletproof and worth the investment! I had some 19 year old chick hit me and swerved me into oncoming traffic, it actually should of flipped over but it didn't! It saved my life. Absolutely amazing vehicle.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Well I bought one in 1999 with 98k for $19,000 and in 10 years all I had to do was change breaks and do a standard tune up, and well tires and fluids so in theory it only costed me around 2k a year to drive, Toyota is absolutely bulletproof and worth the investment!:smiles: I had some 19 year old chick hit me and swerved me into oncoming traffic, it actually should of flipped over but it didn't! It saved my life. Absolutely amazing vehicle.


I'm hoping to get that same kind of life out of my RAV4. In a year or two I planned on buying a 2016 Camaro cash for a weekend car.

These two cars together are about the same price of a 4Runner. Although I'm fairly sure the cost of ownership on the Camaro will top the 4Runner.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> At its price point though I would rather get a corvette.


 BIG price gap between the two!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> BIG price gap between the two!


No its not actually, 4Runners are typically $40-50k


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Should've posted that price tag next to it. Me and @Jay Dean was just discussing these.
> 
> At its price point though I would rather get a corvette.


But 4Runner is a complete vehicle. It can get you anywhere. Corvette is a nice sports car.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm hoping to get that same kind of life out of my RAV4. In a year or two I planned on buying a 2016 Camaro cash for a weekend car.
> 
> These two cars together are about the same price of a 4Runner. Although I'm fairly sure the cost of ownership on the Camaro will top the 4Runner.


I owned a Rav4. They are nice but can't do what 4Runners can. I was disappoined by the AWD of my Rav4.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> But 4Runner is a complete vehicle. It can get you anywhere. Corvette is a nice sports car.


Ahhh but that's why I got the Rav4 the 4Runners little brother.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No its not actually, 4Runners are typically $40-50k


Yes. And TRD Pros are above $50k.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Yes. And TRD Pros are above $50k.


Just seen one for $65k opsies:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just seen one for $65k opsies:


No way man. Maybe you saw a GX or something. It can't be $65k.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm gonna change it for you guys a little. 

Jeep Wrangler
4Runner 
Ford Explorer 
Or
Chevy Tahoe

They all sit in a similar price bracket.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No its not actually, 4Runners are typically $40-50k


But... but... 4Runner starts at 36K whereas Corvette (Stingray) starts at a mere $56K?

I've not liked the Corvette since the major change in 1983, and for the current iteration I'm still unsure!

I remember back in the 90's an officemate went out and got a used one for his 60th birthday. He got in MAJOR trouble with his wife! :roflmao:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> But... but... 4Runner starts at 36K whereas Corvette (Stingray) starts at a mere $56K?
> 
> I've not liked the Corvette since the major change in 1983, and for the current iteration I'm still unsure!
> 
> I remember back in the 90's an officemate went out and got a used one for his 60th birthday. He got in MAJOR trouble with his wife! :roflmao:


Not the V8's unfortunately, but all in all you're right the corvete is more expensive but not by very much.

Fully loaded 4Runner = base Corvette. Remember though a Corvette is a sports car thats comparable to many super cars.



Muhammad D said:


> No way man. Maybe you saw a GX or something. It can't be $65k.


Yea I can't refind it, I had to have been looking at the wrong thing &#128533;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm getting a 2016 Camaro cash for a weekend car.


Nice, always loved the Camaro. I had the SS 68' back in the 70's.

I worked for GM and was assigned to the F body platform (Firebird/Camaro) for a couple years. They used to be made in Van Nuys Cal until they moved production to Canada around 1992. It was a fun car to be assigned to. The 2016 would have been made in Lansing Michigan. I wanted to get transferred to the Corvette platform because it's made in Bowling Green, Kentucky and I wanted to move there.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

A friend bought a 2019 Toyota Rav4 Adventure. He says it did a great job in snow. Toyota has definitely improved the all wheel drive system on that thing. Now they may be as good as the Subarus. They also have more ground clearance of 8.6" compared to 8.7 on Forrester and Outback. But they are no match to the 4Runner. 4Runners are old school body on steel frame. And they have an old school 4 by 4 system. Their mpg sucks because of all that. But not as bad as the Landcruiser and Tundra. 
Rav4s are awesome little unibody SUVs. Comparing them to 4Runners wouldn't be fair to them. 4Runners and Wranglers are rivals. Though I think Wrangler Rubicon is a better offroader than 4Runner TRD Pro.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> A friend bought a 2019 Toyota Rav4 Adventure. He says it did a great job in snow. Toyota has definitely improved the all wheel drive system on that thing. Now they may be as good as the Subarus. They also have more ground clearance of 8.6" compared to 8.7 on Forrester and Outback. But they are no match to the 4Runner. 4Runners are old school body on steel frame. And they have an old school 4 by 4 system. Their mpg sucks because of all that. But not as bad as the Landcruiser and Tundra.
> Rav4s are awesome little unibody SUVs. Comparing them to 4Runners wouldn't be fair to them. 4Runners and Wranglers are rivals. Though I think Wrangler Rubicon is a better offroader than 4Runner TRD Pro.


No, no I don't think my RAV measure up to the 4Runner but the most work it may do down the line is tow a small boat sometimes.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Wrangler Rubicon is a better offroader than 4Runner TRD Pro.


JEEP=Poor reliability and lousy ride. Never understood the Jeep fanatics except for the fun of an old style jeep with the top off.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No, no I don't think my RAV measure up to the 4Runner but the most work it may do down the line is tow a small boat sometimes.


Wow you tow with it &#128526;&#128513; Give the boy some rugged KO2 shoes too man. It will definitely become a mini-4Runner then &#128513;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Wow you tow with it &#128526;&#128513; Give the boy some rugged KO2 shoes too man. It will definitely become a mini-4Runner then &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 457167


I've never towed anything with mine yet but I've seen them do fairly well towing small loads.



Seamus said:


> JEEP=Poor reliability and lousy ride. Never understood the Jeep fanatics except for the fun of an old style jeep with the top off.


Offroad proformance and aftermarket upgrades is the main driving force behind jeep fanatics.

The Sahara suited up and customized is probably the best off-road vehicle. Mercedes have some vehicles to contend with this but they cost as much as a house.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I've never towed anything with mine yet but I've seen them do fairly well towing small loads.


You should try it when the need comes. They surely can tow. They have decent power. The new ones have 200+ hp and 170+ torgue. They should handle 3000 lbs. They have more power than 4Runners of early 90s. My Rav4 was hybrid. It was one zippy little SUV. I loved it.



TomTheAnt said:


> &#129318;‍♂


We need a section on Offroading &#128513;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

@TheDevilisaParttimer

Mr. 4Runner
Mrs. 4Runner(Highlander)
4Runner Junior(Rav4)
&#128513;


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> View attachment 455288
> View attachment 455290


Nice sticky, my best was $25 or so...


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

I beg to differ


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Smell My Finger said:


> I beg to differ
> View attachment 457305


What brand is that? Ford? Car looks from the 70's. I like Corvettes and Landcruisers from the 60's.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> What brand is that? Ford? Car looks from the 70's. I like Corvettes and Landcruisers from the 60's.


You don't recognize piece of beautiful automotive art called the AMC Pacer X??? 

:biggrin::roflmao::whistling:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> You don't recognize piece of beautiful automotive art called the AMC Pacer X???
> 
> :biggrin::roflmao::whistling:


I am mostly into trucks and SUVs &#128513; But I do recognize the 60s Corvette &#128513;


----------

